# Black Truffle Oil



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Click on this link for risotto recipes with black truffle oil:
http://www.google.com/search?q=black...=Google+Search

(more pages of links at the bottom)


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I was lucky enough to get a small bottle of black truffle oil for my birthday. Does anyone have any risotto recipes that would make good use of my bounty?
Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Sorry it took so long, but thanks for the link. Looks like lots of good stuff


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

That's a really interesting site. Thanks cchiu.


----------

